# Trying something a little different



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Finally tried to do something I've had in my head for a while, this is how it turned out.

Walt


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

That's a pretty unique thread job....

is a that a G Loomis blank?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

lami


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That Maderia thread? Looks nice! I just got a new brand of thread I haven't tried, but I love the colors. Once I get something wrapped with it I plan to post.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

The green is Madeira.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*looks great*

Great work there Walt,


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

That looks pretty sweet walt


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks nice on that lami. Jack


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*cool*

nice deal Walt-


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thats sweet.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Scratchin my head.. How did you get the green pattern under the guide but also OVER the guide wrap?

Looks great.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the kind words.

Puppy Mullet, to answer your question it wasn't easy, I'm sure I'm not the first guy to do this; it was something I had in my head and it turned out the way I planned. I was thinking about putting together a little tutorial with pictures if anyone was interested in the technique I came up with. 

Walt


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hate hijack this thread, Walt...but what does the Nitro look like?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Hate hijack this thread, Walt...but what does the Nitro look like?



It looks a lot like this.


----------

